# CQUARTZ Lite



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

CQuartz Lite is a user friendly, easily applied ceramic coating! "Lite" is based on the incredible CQuartz UK Ceramic Coating Technology, which has become famous around the world! CQuartz Lite can be applied as a stand-alone ceramic coating lasting more than 6 months or it can be used as a topcoat for existing CQuartz coatings!

Pricing update: Lite is $44 in the US now on sale (regular price $54, afaik)


----------



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

greymda said:


> CQuartz Lite is a user friendly, easily applied ceramic coating! "Lite" is based on the incredible CQuartz UK Ceramic Coating Technology, which has become famous around the world! CQuartz Lite can be applied as a stand-alone ceramic coating lasting more than 6 months or it can be used as a topcoat for existing CQuartz coatings!


Had to give this a try!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

With an expected durability of 6-12 months, hardly see the point in the effort


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Yellow Dave said:


> With an expected durability of 6-12 months, hardly see the point in the effort


I thought that. Power Maxed Summer Jacket does 6 months and I can spray and wipe when car is still damp.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I would expect you would need to go through the whole rigmarole that you would for the full version.? I cant see the point as the full version is a doddle to apply and remove.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

maybe they changed to original version, too?


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> With an expected durability of 6-12 months, hardly see the point in the effort


Agreed, a pointless product.

May as well save the hassle and use TAC Systems Moonlight :thumb:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

then again, all depends on price


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hmm... I'm very 50/50 on this (in general I'm getting overexcited about ceramic / SiO2 / silicon nanospsheres etc. :argie: ).

So...


In the red corner we have 150ml of CQuartz Lite, 45% SiO2, price yet unknown.


In the blue corner we have 250ml of TAC Systems Moonlight, 25% SiO2, approx £35.

... one requiring a level of prep close if not identical to a full on coating (on the test panel in the video you could still see the swirls under the Lite), and the other seen as a "maintenance coating" that you can also use standalone on reasonably prepped paint.

Personally, considering the time and effort in genuinely prepping for an SiO2 coating, I'd rather be using a full on / 75% SiO2 coating and maintaining it than something that could unexpectedly fail in the middle of a harsh winter.

I'm also assuming that price will be a big factor here. In the video the CarPro packaging and contents look stunning, however will this negatively impact the price? (I'd rather have the same product in "Poorboys" packaging and save on the price, but this product isn't aimed at me is it).

*Edit:* https://carpro.uk.com/products/cquartzlite?variant=27894370140254 so £29.99 for 150ml in the nice packaging with accessories, this may actually be something quite interesting, and totally negates all of that silly "Mr Fix 9H" nonsense.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Lite is $44 in the US now on sale (regular price $54, afaik)


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I have often thought these lesser lasting coatings are a waste of time, given the prep needed why would you use these and not just go on for a proper ceramic coating?


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Just brought some of this for £31 delivered. I’m looking forward to trying it. I would say at 45% ceramic you would see around a year from this. Tbh I don’t really want a coating that last longer than that as hydrophobic durability is normally gone by then .
Moonlight is great I have that also but by 6 months it’s nearly gone.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

in moments like this i wish i would live in US or UK, or EU ffs))

*due to product availablity


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If it gives you 6 months of making your car easier to clean, why not?

The bottle is massive. Could get 3-4 cars out of that (or same car 3 times)


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

tosh said:


> If it gives you 6 months of making your car easier to clean, why not?
> 
> The bottle is massive. Could get 3-4 cars out of that (or same car 3 times)


More like 7-10 cars maybe?

Has anybody really tested real life durability including kilometers?


----------



## ifadey (Nov 14, 2018)

tosh said:


> If it gives you 6 months of making your car easier to clean, why not?
> 
> The bottle is massive. Could get 3-4 cars out of that (or same car 3 times)


True but not useful for those who plan to coat one personal car. Also we can't guarantee shelve life of more than a year.

I don't see how coating lite kind of products fit in enthusiast collection.


----------



## G-a-v-a-l-a-r (Nov 8, 2019)

DODDLE to apply, doesnt need full polish etc, just good clay and wipe down. Its not a full blown ceramic but the applicator does set rock hard the day after unlike other very well known brands. 

I would say its aimed at the wax lover that wants to step into the sealant world to increase durability of the products they use. 

Gloss on this product is outstanding and beading is very good for somthing so simple. Easily see 6+ cars from one bottle


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Has anybody really tested real life durability including kilometers?


More findings with this?


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

sm81 said:


> More findings with this?


This Autogeek member has been watching it go since 05/2019

https://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/product-reviews/123222-review-carpro-cquartz-lite.html


----------



## Kipeni (Nov 6, 2018)

I think this could be a really good product for me. I live in an apartment, and i have my car in the garage under the building. I don't have any electrical connections in the garage so i can't polish it there, though i can do a full blown decon at my "do it yourself" carwash, where i can bring my own products. Then drive home, do a quick ONR wash, and panel wipedown. As my car is parked in a garage all year i think this could be a good "semi" coating. Which gives me the benefit of a self cleaning coating while not doing the full blown ceramic prep.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any new findings about this? Is it prone to water spotting issues? Has anyone used it top of CQUK 3.0?


----------



## Saladin (Nov 18, 2020)

sm81 said:


> Any new findings about this? Is it prone to water spotting issues? Has anyone used it top of CQUK 3.0?


https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=426207


----------

